# Barnett Class Lifeboat radios.



## c.m.Duncan (Mar 24, 2007)

The enclosed photo is the 1st. Lerwick Lifeboat, the Lady Jane and Martha Ryland lying at her mooring in Lerwick harbour in 1933.
A friend of mine is compiling an article for a local newspaper on the history of lifeboats in Shetland. The question is, does anyone know the radio type used onboard these lifeboats at that time and the aerial depicted in this photo. I understand that initially only receivers were fitted in the Barnett Class lifeboats and a short time after transmitters and loudhailers completed the installation.
Also in the picture is the float plane "Tingmissartoq" flown by Colonel Charles Lindbergh during an Atlantic crossing from Labrador Greenland, Shetland and then onto Denmark. His wife accompanied him on the journey.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

Did you ever get a response to this? I obtained some photos of RNLI lifeboat radios pre and post WW2 from the "Lifeboat" magazine archive. 

Cheers

Roger


----------

